# Industry News: Tamron announces the release date of the 18-300mm F/3.5-6.3 Di III-A VC VXD Lens



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 26, 2021)

> *August 25, 2021, Commack, NY* – Tamron USA, Inc. announces the launch date of the previously announced 18-300mm F/3.5-6.3 Di III-] VC VXD. The Sony E-Mount model B061S will be on sale on September 24, 2021, at $699 USD. Due to the current global health crisis, the release date or product supply schedule could change. The launch of the previously announced Fujifilm mount under development is expected this Fall.
> The 18-300mm F3.5-6.3 VC VXD covers a wide zoom range from approximately 27mm to 450mm in full-frame equivalent focal length. The first APS-C mirrorless camera zoom lens in the world with a 16.6x zoom ratio, the lens delivers the benefits of a versatile all-in-one zoom lens ideal for an extensive array of photographic scenarios. Its AF drive system uses Tamron’s VXD (Voice-coil eXtreme-torque Drive) linear motor focus mechanism for superior quietness and agile performance. The lens includes special lens elements arranged...



Continue reading...


----------

